# partage d un cd rom sous windows vers mac



## didier leclercq (6 Janvier 2023)

bonjour est il possible de partager un lecteur cd sous windows pour lire un cd-rom de données avec mon mac 

d avance merci pour votre réponse

cordialement 
didier


----------



## ericse (6 Janvier 2023)

didier leclercq a dit:


> bonjour est il possible de partager un lecteur cd sous windows pour lire un cd-rom de données avec mon mac


Oui c'est possible s'il s'agit uniquement aux données, pour accéder aux autres pistes (musique, vidéo) c'est plus compliqué.
Mais si c'est juste pour les données, il serait plus simple de les copier sur une clé USB.


----------



## didier leclercq (6 Janvier 2023)

ericse a dit:


> Oui c'est possible s'il s'agit uniquement aux données, pour accéder aux autres pistes (musique, vidéo) c'est plus compliqué.
> Mais si c'est juste pour les données, il serait plus simple de les copier sur une clé USB.


----------



## didier leclercq (6 Janvier 2023)

la solution usb ok  , mais la j aurai voulu lire les cd-rom médical avec radio etc et il y a du volume 
`
le pb est que sur le réseau je ne vois pas le partage du cd-rom windows


----------



## ericse (6 Janvier 2023)

didier leclercq a dit:


> la solution usb ok  , mais la j aurai voulu lire les cd-rom médical avec radio etc et il y a du volume
> `
> le pb est que sur le réseau je ne vois pas le partage du cd-rom windows


Sur le Mac tu ouvres le partage avec Cmd-K ? Qu'est-ce que tu tapes ensuite ?


----------



## didier leclercq (7 Janvier 2023)

ericse a dit:


> Sur le Mac tu ouvres le partage avec Cmd-K ? Qu'est-ce que tu tapes ensuite ?


je ne connais pas bien les commandes mac  pour moi c est récent 
sur portable windows mon cd-rom est partagé le pb est que je ne retrouve pas le cd partage  sur le mac pourtant sur le même réseau sur le même réseau


----------



## Gerapp38 (7 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Suivant la version macOS de celui qui veut accéder, ça semble possible ou non d’après ceci

PS : depuis Sierra (et High Sierra) ce serait donc possible.


----------



## ericse (7 Janvier 2023)

didier leclercq a dit:


> je ne connais pas bien les commandes mac  pour moi c est récent
> sur portable windows mon cd-rom est partagé le pb est que je ne retrouve pas le cd partage  sur le mac pourtant sur le même réseau sur le même réseau


Alors il faut lui dire ou se trouve le partage : "*Finder > Aller > Se connecter au serveur*" (raccourci Cmd-K)
Là il faut entrer : *smb://<nom ordi windows>/<nom du partage>*


----------

